

Levitate Exploit Development Platform [in NodeJS] - dismiss21x
http://levitateplatform.org/nodejsdoc/
Use the Levitate Platform to develop exploits to test your security.
---
Byte manipulation, Packing, Unpacking, Decoding, Encoding strings, File processing, Digests, Float type single precision hex representation, HexDump, Regex (ongoing), ExpandIt - Flexibility for expanding your own methods and bases, etc.
======
jessBean3
There are a number of significant features here. Decent modules for a 0.1
version

